# RamNode OpenVZ SSD 128MB - WA



## wlanboy (Jul 7, 2013)

*Provider*: RamNode
*Plan*: OpenVZ SSD 128mb VPS
*Price*: 24$ per year
*Location*: Seattle, WA

*Purchased*: 07/2013

I did a review on the SSD cached OpenVZ in Atlanta and the the SSD OpenVZ in NL offers too.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 58
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 V2 @ 3.40GHz
stepping : 9
cpu MHz : 3400.228
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms
bogomips : 6800.45
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         131072 kB
MemFree:           45220 kB
Cached:            21940 kB
Active:            52880 kB
Inactive:          22236 kB
Active(anon):      31708 kB
Inactive(anon):    21468 kB
Active(file):      21172 kB
Inactive(file):      768 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        131072 kB
SwapFree:         131072 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         53176 kB
Shmem:              2604 kB
Slab:              10724 kB
SReclaimable:       8496 kB
SUnreclaim:         2228 kB
```

df -h

```
Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/simfs      5.0G  988M  4.1G  20% /
tmpfs            13M   44K   13M   1% /run
tmpfs           5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
tmpfs            52M     0   52M   0% /run/shm
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.926975 s, 1.2 GB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-07-07 11:52:26--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 47.3M/s   in 2.1s

2013-07-07 11:52:28 (47.3 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*What services are running?*


*MongoDB*

*Ruby scripts*
*Thin cluster*

*Support:*

Well I did not need support yet.

*Overall experience:*

You get a lot for what you pay. I am a happy customer. You can trust the slogan "we are fast" - the vps does have a really fast SSD-based I/O. It was my fastest Ruby compile I have ever seen on an OpenVZ vps. Seattle does have good routings to Atlanta, NY, Chicago, Austin, etc. too. Ping to europe is about 160ms.

*Network:*

traceroute to lemonde.fr:


3 xe-1-2-0.sjc10.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.111.194) 20.853 ms xe-2-2-0.sjc10.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.109.97) 20.850 ms 20.918 ms
4 te0-4-0-9.ccr21.sjc03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.10.213) 21.253 ms 21.289 ms te0-7-0-9.ccr21.sjc03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.13.13) 21.306 ms
5 be2000.ccr21.sjc01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.105) 21.789 ms 22.057 ms be2047.ccr22.sjc01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.113) 21.893 ms
6 te0-1-0-5.mpd21.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.2.53) 23.028 ms te0-2-0-4.mpd22.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (66.28.4.9) 23.057 ms te0-0-0-4.mpd21.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.1.25) 22.897 ms
7 te0-1-0-3.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.2.209) 57.822 ms te0-4-0-6.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.81) 58.014 ms te0-1-0-3.mpd22.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.24.106) 58.346 ms
8 te0-5-0-4.ccr21.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.146) 63.417 ms te0-7-0-1.mpd21.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.7.137) 63.468 ms te0-5-0-1.ccr21.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.84.74) 63.433 ms
9 te0-5-0-6.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.194) 87.663 ms te0-3-0-6.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.182) 87.436 ms te0-0-0-19.ccr22.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.7.17) 76.196 ms
10 te0-3-0-5.ccr22.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.230) 82.861 ms te0-0-0-1.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.102) 156.180 ms te0-0-0-2.ccr22.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.210) 84.033 ms
11 te0-4-0-4.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.206) 157.353 ms te0-1-0-6.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (66.28.4.22) 158.488 ms te0-5-0-6.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.87.65) 158.225 ms
12 te0-5-0-4.mpd22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.77.233) 157.486 ms te0-2-0-7.mpd21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.37.154) 160.301 ms te0-1-0-0.mpd22.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.50.186) 160.798 ms
13 te0-1-0-0.mpd21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.5) 161.769 ms 154.54.78.38 (154.54.78.38) 160.214 ms 149.6.160.102 (149.6.160.102) 165.153 ms
14 be2038.mag21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.254) 162.357 ms 154.54.78.42 (154.54.78.42) 162.091 ms bzn-crs16-1-be1106.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.59.101) 160.830 ms
15 149.6.161.30 (149.6.161.30) 165.061 ms bzn-crs16-1-be1106.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.59.101) 160.203 ms 149.6.160.102 (149.6.160.102) 165.131 ms
16 dedibox-2-p.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.50.162) 160.786 ms bzn-crs16-1-be1106.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.59.101) 161.911 ms a9k2-1011.dc3.online.net (88.191.1.135) 161.255 ms

traceroute to guardian.co.uk:


3 as3356.sea21.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.231.186) 0.284 ms 0.277 ms 0.265 ms
4 ae-32-52.ebr2.Seattle1.Level3.net (4.69.147.182) 142.103 ms 142.099 ms 142.164 ms
5 ae-2-2.ebr2.Denver1.Level3.net (4.69.132.54) 141.354 ms 143.339 ms 143.315 ms
6 ae-3-3.ebr1.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.132.62) 141.542 ms 141.333 ms 141.563 ms
7 ae-6-6.ebr1.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.69.140.189) 144.247 ms 144.583 ms 144.866 ms
8 ae-2-2.ebr2.NewYork2.Level3.net (4.69.132.66) 146.118 ms 146.545 ms 146.178 ms
9 ae-1-100.ebr1.NewYork2.Level3.net (4.69.135.253) 142.868 ms 141.941 ms 142.725 ms
10 4.69.201.45 (4.69.201.45) 145.063 ms ae-48-48.ebr2.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.201.49) 146.653 ms 4.69.201.45 (4.69.201.45) 146.010 ms
11 ae-44-44.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.137.77) 144.870 ms 145.713 ms ae-43-43.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.137.73) 142.294 ms
12 ae-58-223.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.138) 151.073 ms ae-59-224.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.142) 141.698 ms 141.393 ms
13 ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98) 142.286 ms 140.862 ms 142.191 ms
14 GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30) 142.352 ms 140.799 ms 142.265 ms

traceroute to dvhn.nl:


2 ae0-132.sea21.ip4.tinet.net (173.241.128.121) 0.143 ms 0.180 ms 0.169 ms
3 xe-8-3-0.lon10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.183.178) 144.269 ms xe-1-0-1.lon10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.185.226) 144.263 ms xe-8-2-1.lon10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.183.182) 144.226 ms
4 bit-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.75.70) 156.705 ms 144.652 ms 144.568 ms
5 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 164.803 ms 806.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.109) 166.043 ms 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 164.806 ms

traceroute to sueddeutsche.de:


```
3  as3356.sea21.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.231.186)  0.183 ms  0.214 ms  0.296 ms
 4  ae-32-52.ebr2.Seattle1.Level3.net (4.69.147.182)  155.619 ms  155.611 ms  155.605 ms
 5  ae-2-2.ebr2.Denver1.Level3.net (4.69.132.54)  154.582 ms  154.343 ms  154.905 ms
 6  ae-3-3.ebr1.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.132.62)  155.726 ms  155.296 ms  155.570 ms
 7  ae-1-100.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.132.114)  155.109 ms  156.022 ms  155.762 ms
 8  ae-6-6.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.148.145)  155.314 ms  155.071 ms  154.562 ms
 9  ae-5-5.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.143.221)  153.525 ms  154.552 ms  153.065 ms
10  ae-41-41.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.49)  155.447 ms ae-42-42.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.53)  155.884 ms  153.318 ms
11  ae-48-48.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.145)  154.603 ms ae-45-45.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.133)  154.399 ms ae-47-47.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.141)  154.969 ms
12  ae-61-61.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.2)  155.637 ms ae-91-91.csw4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.14)  154.376 ms ae-61-61.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.2)  156.657 ms
```


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 7, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.926975 s, 1.2 GB/s


Impressive, which node are you on?

Additionally, how long have you had this vps for?


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 7, 2013)

Voss said:


> Impressive, which node are you on?
> 
> Additionally, how long have you had this vps for?


I am on node SEASVZ5.

I do have the SSD-cached based vps (Atlanta) for about 4 months and the SSD based vps (Seattle) for one day.

Second dd:


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.95756 s, 1.1 GB/s
```


----------



## willie (Jul 7, 2013)

Title says 128MB SSD but review is actually about 256MB SSD-Cached.

I have Ramnode's 128MB SSD-Cached and it works fine, it does what I'd expect from a small VPS, and it's quite the bargain with the 35%-off coupon, given the 50GB of disk space.

I also have the 128MB pure SSD plan and that's something else again.  It's by far the most responsive VPS that I've ever used.  It doesn't have those little pauses when you access a file that you haven't used in a while.  I'm not currently running any databases or web servers with nontrivial workload from VPS's, but by now I'd certainly only run those from pure-SSD plans unless storage requirements made that unfeasible.  As the saying goes, flash is disk, disk is tape, tape is dead.

I actually got the SSD plan on impulse when there was an unusually good coupon, but it (for now) has cured my VPS addiction, at least to non-SSD plans.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the review! The plan is actually SSD not SSD-Cached in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 9, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Thanks for the review! The plan is actually SSD not SSD-Cached in case anyone is wondering.


Fixed that.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 17, 2013)

I have one of these and they run great! The network is absolutely amazing too!

Great to hear they expanded to a third location.


----------



## ICPH (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish it would have 100gb disk space for same price, then i would use it as a backup space )


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 8, 2013)

RamNode is quite the provider. I have tested their service and very impressed. We may have to start offering SSD VPS' in the near future, seems to excite many. Thanks for the review and the above detail, I'm sure many here appreciate your time.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Sep 14, 2013)

They've got a (really) good operation going over at RamNode.

I currently have two VPSs with them (1x 512MB OpenVZ SSD-Cached and 1x 512MB KVM SSD-Cached )

I host websites and whatever else I want off of them and it works great for all intensive purposes. I also frequent (That's an understatement) their IRC chats.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Updated the links to the other two RamNode reviews.

Time to update my review too.

*What services are running?*


A lot of IRC bouncers
Thin cluster (vpsboard image host, websites)
MySQL server
OpenVPN
*Support:*

Not a single support ticket needed.

*Overall experience:*

I enjoy my vps in Seattle. No hassles, no downtimes, no support needed and fast and solid routings to the west.

It is my US based IRC bouncer and is hosting some sites of friends in Oregon and Wyoming.


----------



## nunim (Sep 17, 2013)

All I can say is can't go wrong with RamNode.  I think I have 2 128's and a 256 KVM in SEA  right now and the only negative thing I can say is sometimes I notice very low transfer speeds (100KB/s) between SEA <-> ATL, but it's not a constant problem and doesn't bother me enough to have to submit a support ticket.

Thanks to RamNode for being the first LEB provider in SEA to provide native IPv6!  SolusVM needs to support Private Networking again, but I can't blame RamNode for that, or can I?..


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 2, 2013)

Want to add the current status report of the vps:



3 hours and 2 minutes of downtime since July the 7th.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Next update of the uptime:



12 minutes of downtime after the last update.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 1, 2014)

Time for an update:



So one minute of downtime since the last update.

Performance is stellar, uptime beyond any concerns and the network is good too - still want to have more available bandwith but it is not that slow either.

We know the story about the upstream provider and after Nick resolved this the performance of the network was and is  getting better.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Time for the update:



Nothing new - 100% uptime.


----------



## wlanboy (May 13, 2014)

Time for an update:



So 2 minutes of downtime since the last update.

CPU, I/O and network beyond any complaint.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 17, 2014)

Time for an update:



5 minutes of downtime since the last update.

CPU and I/O are ok.

Cannot say that the network is getting better:


```
--2014-06-17 14:03:51--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 5.81M/s   in 17s

2014-06-17 14:04:09 (5.80 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 18, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 8 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.

Network is great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-07-18 13:31:03--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 90.2M/s   in 1.1s

2014-07-18 13:31:04 (90.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 28, 2014)

Time for an update:



22 minutes and 33 seconds of downtime since the last update. (yet another bug in statuscake for the bad double entry)

Uptime of the vps itself is 38 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.

Network is great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-09-28 02:46:35--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 88.2M/s   in 1.1s

2014-09-28 02:46:36 (88.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 7, 2014)

Time for an update:



4 minutes of downtime since the last update. (yet another bug in statuscake for the bad double entry)

Uptime of the vps itself is 50 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.

Network is great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-12-07 10:14:25--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================>] 104,857,600 78.4M/s   in 1.3s

2014-12-07 10:14:26 (78.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 93 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.

Network is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-01-19 10:24:37--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================>] 104,857,600 79.1M/s   in 1.3s

2015-01-19 10:24:38 (79.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 120 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.

Network is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-15 14:27:17--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 78.8M/s   in 1.3s

2015-02-15 14:27:18 (78.8 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 22, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 154 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.

Network is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-22 07:27:48--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 78.5M/s   in 1.3s

2015-03-22 07:27:49 (78.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (May 25, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 219 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.

Network is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-05-25 15:41:54--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 91.1M/s   in 1.1s

2015-05-25 15:41:55 (91.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 8, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 294 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.
Network is good:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-08-09 00:38:23--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 82.8M/s   in 1.2s

2015-08-09 00:38:25 (82.8 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 28, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 345 days.

CPU and I/O are really good.
Network is good:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-09-29 00:06:52--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===============================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 84.5M/s   in 1.2s

2015-09-29 00:06:53 (84.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 400 days. (moved the review update to get that number).


CPU and I/O are really good.
Network is good.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 536 days.


CPU and I/O are really good.
Network is good.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 24, 2016)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 627 days.


CPU and I/O are really good.
Network is good.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 30, 2016)

Time for an update:





31 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
23 Minutes of downtime since the last update.


Uptime of the vps itself is 3 days. But 673 days of uptime are not that bad.


CPU and I/O are really good.
Network is good.


----------

